
Why Yammer Failed at My Organization - domino
http://morinnovation.wordpress.com/2011/02/12/why-yammer-failed/
======
nyellin
Summary: An important executive didn't like Yammer. The company had to stop
using it even though it had taken off.

~~~
foobarbazetc
Maybe you should get buy in from your higher ups before you deploy something
like this inside your company?

Just a suggestion.

There are plenty of valid reasons why a company wouldn't want their employees
discussing potentially confidential topics on a hosted web service.

------
us
I used Yammer at our last startup and at our current startup. While I think
there are some concerns with what you potentially may say or don't say on a
Yammer feed, the benefits for us far outweigh the disbenefits.

Not to mention most of the stuff people post are pretty vague and would only
make sense for those involved. It's a good and valuable tool if the culture
and habits are developed correctly in adopting Yammer early on in any company.

